# September "Belly Up" Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Angel Kody - Jester, Daisy & Mister*








*AquaClaraCanines - Chrissy*








*Bailey_Bentley - Bentley*








*BeauShel - Beau*








*boyd114 - Boyd & Marley*








*Brandys Mom - Brandy & Jenna*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Carsonsdaddy - Carson*








*desilu - Lucy*








*Doreens - Monty*








*Dslats - Mason Blue*








*Emma&Tilly*








*foreveramber - Jake*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*FranH - Rosie*








*golden&hovawart - Priska*








*GoldenLover84 - Tucker*








*goldenluver - Shianna*








*GoldRocksMom*








*GriffynsMom - Griff*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*harlowsmom - Harlow*








*Heidi36oh - Jack & Peanut*








*heidi_pooh - Otto*








*hgatesy - Parker, Camden & Rooter*








*Hudson - Asha & Hudson*








*Jazz & Jules* - *Jasmine*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*julie62675*








*Kai*








*kerribears golden kids - Alina & Kuddles*








*Linus4ever - Linus*








*lovestofly - Putz*








*moverking - Sadie*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*MrsMonk - Sunny*








*mylissyk - Lilah*








*NancyLu - Summer Lynn*








*Nicci831 - Dallas*








*Rachels Mom - Rachel*








*Rastadog - Disco & Pronto*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Robs GRs - Liam*








*Seandi - MJ*








*sophie, sadie, hannah's mom*








*Tessa's Mom- Tessa*








*TheHooch*








*wilki5 - Maisie & Benji*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*woodysmama*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is so hard. They are all cute. I was really torn between TheHooch or BeauShel. It makes you just want to rub all the bellies.


----------



## Lilo&Me (Sep 9, 2007)

*Thats great*

amazing belly....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jasmine says 

"Vote for Me! If you vote for me, I will work to rehabilitate human aggression, more dog parks and mandatory daily belly rubs for all canine kind!"


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a hard time deciding between TheHooch and Jazz & Jules.....in the end I went with Jasmine....


----------



## jazzigirl (Feb 26, 2007)

CAMP OUT!!! JaZzi LoVe!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hooch, that is one great little belly
has my vote
great pictures everyone!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I loved all of them and I'm going to have a really hard time choosing just one.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

How cute all these photos are. Hooch - props are everything LOL how cute. I had to vote for you this time


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow my little pupper has 21 votes?!?!?!? Thanks every one!!

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You're welcome...: it would've been much easier for me to vote for you if the pup wasn't yours... LOL


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

guess i missed posting comets belly up pic. Oh well! he's not a full golden anyways.....only half .......lol! it is really hard to vote they are all cute!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Kinda late, but just found this...thought it fit in...


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazz says THANKS for all her votes so far!!!

She promises if you vote for her:

Longer play hours:









More swin parties:









And daily mud baths!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Bumpety bump TOO!!!! 
Have you all voted????


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Kinda late, but just found this...thought it fit in...


 
Now that is funny!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Don't forget to vote....just a few hours left...


----------

